

Evidence shows that cheating at Absolute Poker was done with insider help - rms
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/10/17/the-absolute-poker-cheating-scandal-blown-wide-open/

======
karzeem
Why on earth would a part-owner of the company be stupid enough to use his
access to help a friend cheat? Absolute power corrupts absolutely?

~~~
rms
There's a chance he wasn't actually using that account. Regardless, they
didn't even cheat well! They could have cheated and still made millions just
by giving themselves a 10% calculated advantage. Instead, they played the best
that they could on every single hand.

